# Suche einen billigen gamer computer



## Kautzen (7. September 2005)

Hallo ertstmal
Ich suche einen billigen gamer computer,zwischen 200-400euro.
ich finde,das reicht.
folgende beispiel
http://cgi.ebay.de/Intel-2-8-GHz-VG...236066057QQcategoryZ32218QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich wollt ma fragen,ob er in euren augen etwas taugt,also 2,8ghz find ich doch schon,ist e menge,dafür,das dieser hier,wo ich gerade dran sitze,nur 1,4 hat...   
nennt mir auch,wenn ihr in dieser preisklasse welche findet...


----------



## turboprinz (7. September 2005)

HiHo,
nichts gegen dich, aber das ist KEIN Gamer PC!!
Du scheinst nicht wirklich zu wissen was man da braucht. Also dann eben eine kleine Einführung:

CPU:
mindestens Pentiun 4 oder AMD Athlon XP (nicht nur die GHz machen die CPU schnell sondern auch der L2- Cache)

RAM:
mindestens 512 MB (mit schnellen Reaktionszeiten (Timings))

Grafik:
auf KEINEN fall integrierte Grafik! Ab einer ATI Radeon 9600 XT kann man schon gute Spieleleistung erwarten bei NVidia kenne ich mich da nicht so aus....achja und mit mindesten 128 MB Grafikspeicher sollte sie GraKa auch bestückt sein!

HDD:
...ich dachte du wolltest Spiele darauf spielen?! Also bei aktuellen Titeln, da kommen leicht mal 2GB pro spiel zusammen...also groß und schnell sollte die Platte sein mindesten 160GB (80GB gehen auch aber ich nicht zu empfehelen, da die in der heutigen Zeit sehr schnell voll ist) die angegebenen 7200U/s sind okay genau das brauchst du...

Sound:
für echte gamer ist der Sound wichtig. Vorallem aber das die "Berechnung" nicht die CPU so sehr Beanstrucht. Also keine On-Board Varianten, sondern mindestens eine Creative Soundblaster 5.1 Digital. (günstig und besser als on-Board)

...so Ende der kurzen Zusammenfassung.

Sorry wenn ich dir deine Illusion nehmen muss, aber für deine Preisregion findest du kein PC mit nur halbwegs guter Spieleleistung...

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Alex Duschek (7. September 2005)

Kleine Anmerkungen meinerseits 

Zum RAM:
Kauf dir DDR400 Speicher mit CL 2.5 oder CL 3.0, da kosten 512 MB ~ 50 € von Markenanbietern (Kingston,Infineon,Twinmos,...)

Zur Graifk:
In deinem Preisbereich würd ich eine Radeon 9800 Pro vorschlagen oder eventuell eine Geforce 6600 GT, aber auf keinen Fall Karten mit den Bezeichnungen Hypermemory und Turbocache sowie Karten der Geforce-Reihe 5xxx 

Zum Sound:
Sicher hast du Recht,jedoch was bringt dir ne Soundkarte,wenn du keine oder nur schlechte Boxen hast? 
Von daher tuts zu Beginn wahrscheinlich auch OnBoard-Sound,wenn du nicht bereits halbwegs ordentliche 5.1 Boxen haben solltest 

Aber ich muss Turboprinz recht geben,dein Budget ist sehr niedrig angesiedelt, weil du sicherlich Mainboard + Prozessor + Grafikkarte (eventuell HDD) und unter Umständen noch ein Netzteil.

Post mal dein System,vielleicht ist es besser wenn du Komponenten kaufst und nicht gleich einen Komplett-PC


----------



## Radhad (8. September 2005)

Bei der Soundkarte widerspreche ich dir: ich höre einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen dem OnBoard Sound Chip und meiner Audigy 2 von Creative ! Sowohl über die Anlage als auch über Headset.

Außerdem würd ich Geld in ein Markennetzteil investieren, da diese weniger Verlustleistung und genug Stecker bieten. BeQuiet wäre da z.B. solch ein Fall.

Ansonsten stimme ich meinen Vorrednern zu. Alles in allem kann man einen günstigen Gamer-PC für ca. 700 € haben. Bis 1000 € kann man aber gut kalkulieren. An deiner Stelle würde ich aber warten, bis die Mainboards für PCIe mit wirklich guten Chipsätzen rauskommen, da dort z.Z. ein günstiges Mainboard mit wenig Aufrüstmöglichkeiten nur minimal langsamer sind als die Premium-Versionen. Erst ab Nforce 5 würde ich da einkaufen. Achja: ein AMD System benötigt weniger Strom als ein P4 System, und sind heutzutage für Privatanwender im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis besser sowie in den Folgekosten (Stromrechnung).


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Kautzen (8. September 2005)

Hab da noch was*rotwerd* sorry,aber...eure meinung..
http://cgi.ebay.de/Intel-2-8-GHz-VG...237649733QQcategoryZ32218QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## turboprinz (8. September 2005)

HiHo,
ich hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht krumm, ABER kannst du nicht lesen?  

Also nocheinmal gaaaaaaaaaanz kurz!

KEINE Celeron CPU!! nimm P4 oder AMD Athlon XP

KEINE OnBoard Grafik! nimm mindestens ATI Radeon 9600XT

Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS: HIER findest du auch nen Shop der dich sicherlich Glücklichen machen wird, aber nicht für 400€ das ist einfach zu wenig Geld was du benutzen willst.

Schreibe mal deine Aktuellen Komponenten vielleicht bringen nur neue Komponenten deinen Rechner wieder in Schwung!


----------



## Kautzen (10. September 2005)

ok...Hab´n kumpel angerufen ,der meint das gleiche...
Hab von nem Verwandten ein angebot bekommen:
CPU - AMD Athlon XP 3200+ / FSB 400 
Mainbord - M848ALU 
Socket 462 für AMD Duron,Sempron,  Athlon und Athlon XP ( FSB 200/266/333/400 ) 
Chipsatz SIS 748 & 963L ( Die Chipsätze SIS 748 & SIS 963L basiren auf einer innovativen und skalierbaren Architektur mit bewiesener Zuverlässigkeit und Leistung. ) 
5 x PCI 
1 x CNR 
1 x AGP 8x 
3 x DDR RAM Slots ( FSB 400 / 333 / 266 ) bis max. 3 GB RAM fahrbar 
1x Parallel, 1x Seriell, 6x USB 2.0 ( 2x Front ) 
2x PS/2 (für Keyboard & Maus) 
integrierter Sound OnBoard-Controller 5.1 CH ( AC 97 ) 
LAN OnBoard 10/100 ( RealTek 8139C ) DSL-fähig 
unterstützt UDMA 33/66/100/133 
Full- ATX Form   
512 MB DD-RAM  400 MHz 
80 GB Marken Festplatte / 7.200 UPM 
Grafik - 256 MB - TVout ( hervorragend zum Spielen, Video & Bildbearbeitung ) separat gesteckte Grafikkarte.  
3,5" Markenfloppy 
DVD - ROM 16x / 48x 
16 fach DVD-Brenner  plus / minus ( brennt DVD's und CD's, liesst DVD's und CD's )   
jetzt sagt mir nich,dass der auch beschissen ist,ok?


----------



## Alex Duschek (10. September 2005)

Naja,so ganz ausschließen kann man das leider nicht,dass Angaben wie "256MB Grafikkarte mit TV Out" viel zu mager ist,denn eine Grafikkarte lebt nicht nur von der Größe des Speichers. Eine ATI Radeon 9200 SE mit 128 MB Speicher ist um Welten langsamer als eine Geforce 6600 GT mit 128 MB Speicher 
Prozessor ist jedoch in Ordnung,beim DVD-Laufwerk oder Floppy kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen und zum Mainboard kann ich dir nix sagen,weil ich mich mit dem Chipsatz nicht auskenne.Aber sicherlich ein besserer Rechner als dein letzter Versuch


----------



## turboprinz (10. September 2005)

HiHo,
so kling das wirklich nicht so schlecht...wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, Grafi sollte man noch genauer nachfragen.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------

